# Wall Brown



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My challenge to myself this year was to see a Wall Brown. Something I hadn't seen for many many years. I traveled to a known site and was very pleased to see several a few weeks ago.
However............today I was just walking on the downs and saw this little beauty 


Somehow it seemed just a little more special because it was such a surprise


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice, I'd have been over the moon with that sighting - I don't think a Wall Brown has been seen in my area (Bucks) for a few years.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

They've disappeared from most of this area too, just a few left mostly near the coast. I used to have them in my garden.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

We have loads of those here - I didn't realise they were rare.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lostbear said:


> We have loads of those here - I didn't realise they were rare.


Ooo where are you?

I think there are areas that they are still abundant it's just those places are getting less and less


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Glad you saw one...
Not seen one here for a while now.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Seems this could have been a sign of the demise of the Wall Brown 
Wall brown butterfly 'may be a victim of climate change' | Environment | The Guardian


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

There was a slight recovery in Wall numbers up here this year, and not just on coastal sites. The best numbers were in a disused quarry north of Manchester, with people seeing around 30-40 on a good day.


----------

